# Another Newbie Here



## MsHobo (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi All,
My hubby and I are thinking about retiring in Mexico in the near future, any info would help, Thanks for your time
Deb


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Mexico is a big place and it would help if you could tell us what area or what lifestyle you seek. Members of the forum are scattered across Mexico and are everything from backpackers, business executives, RV wanderers and thousands of retirees. So, ask away, but tell us what homework you have already done in the way of reading, travel, etc. and why you are considering Mexico.


----------



## MsHobo (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, I (we) have been searching the internet, we want a nice safe place, we are kinda laid back people, hubby in construction, I work at a building supply company, we both love doing home improvement projects, we love taking cruises, thats our way of traveling. I keep coming back to the Lake Chapala area in my internet searches, in my gut, I think that's the place to be. Why Mexico?, the right side of the world so to speak.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You wouldn't be the first Texans to retire to Chapala; we have several among our friends and there is a 'Texas Club' that meets at the American Legion in Chapala. We also have 'sunbird' Texans who come at this time of year to escape the heat and enjoy our temperatures; 71F at the moment. So, come on down and explore. It is quite safe, by the way.


----------



## MsHobo (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Rv for your info. Do you know of any local hotels for us to stay while we search for a rental, I think that's the way we want to go, we don't want to sell our home here, we want to be able to rent it out for more income. Any ideals? Once again, thanks so much


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are hotels in both Chapala and Ajijic. They'll run anywhere from $40 to $80 US dollars per night, some with breakfast. Google can be your friend.


----------

